# HELP! Have I ruined my jelly?



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm making jelly today and I put the sugar in before I added the pectin...and then I forgot how many cups I'd put in (but I figured that out). Can I bring the sugared juice to a boil and THEN add the pectin, or have I ruined it?

:hair


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Most of the jelly recipes I use do it that way, anyway. Berries and sugar first, then pectin after. What kind of Jelly are you making? And is it Powdered or liquid pectin?


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Same here. I add sugar before pectin. I made a huge batch with 1/2 the pectin I should have used and everyone on here said I could just re-cook it and add the additional pectin. Shouldn't be a problem. If it is, you can always check that thread for all sorts of ideas on what to do with syrup! :lookout:


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

You can also skip the pectin and make jars of syrup for pancakes. Yummmmy


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Okay, thanks. I shall proceed!

I'm making strawberry jam, elderberry jelly, and dewberry/raspberry jelly.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

What do elderberries taste like?


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

Delicious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

If you weren't so far away we'd come and taste test it for you. 
:grin: :spinsmiley:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Joshie said:


> What do elderberries taste like?


Ummm...like elderberries? They don't really taste like any other fruit. :shrug:


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Ravenlost said:


> Ummm...like elderberries? They don't really taste like any other fruit. :shrug:


Hmmm. Are they sweet or sour? What's the texture like? I've never seen them before.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love elderberries!!! 

I make lots and lots of elderberry jelly and syrup. Though the last batch didn't set, the pectin may have been old so i will try again and use that for more syrup. I have more to pick that needs to be processed stat!


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

You probably have seen them, Joshie- they grow EVERYWHERE, usually in ditches along the side of the road. They grow on shrubs that tend to be taller than people, and start off with huge flower umbrells (about as big as a human hand with the fingers outstretched), covered with lots of white, tiny flowers. These flower turn into umbrells of small berries, which become dark purple, almost black when ripe. They are a little tart but with a lovely flavor, and too seedy to just eat, and they make fine jellies and wines. Only the berries are edible.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Elderberry jelly is sweet 'cause you use a lot of sugar! I wouldn't eat them plain. My son-in-law and I are the only ones who like elderberry jelly so I only make one batch a year.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh it is the best jelly ever.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

BUT be very careful NOT to confuse Elderberry with the very poisonous water hemlock-a cousin to the hemlock that provided Socrates last draught.

If your jelly doesn't jell, add half again as much jiiuce, and sugar, cut it into 2 batches and add a box of pectin to each batch when you recook. I had a jelly/jam (fruit too thin for jam, too thick for jelly) that I recooked 4 times before it jelled, using the above expansion each time and finally decided to throw 2 T of lemon juice in the 4th cooking, along w/extra sugar, juice and pectin. Ap[arently the lemon juice was needed for it finally jellled and I think I have some of that 10-11 year old jelly still back in my hidey room -of-all things I can't figure out where else to put.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Jelly that doesn't jell is known as syrup in my house...LOL. The strawberry jam turned out great even though I made it "backwards".


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> Jelly that doesn't jell is known as syrup in my house...LOL. The strawberry jam turned out great even though I made it "backwards".


That's what we call it here to!


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Some jellies take longer to gel than others, too. Like the hot pepper jelly we make can take a couple of weeks before it gels in the jar (we use that to glaze meat- oh my gosh is that good). Others gel immediately.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

NickieL said:


> I love elderberries!!!
> 
> I make lots and lots of elderberry jelly and syrup. Though the last batch didn't set, the pectin may have been old so i will try again and use that for more syrup. I have more to pick that needs to be processed stat!


It's great to use the syrup during cold/flu season too, so that you stay healthy. Elderberries have great antiviral qualities.


----------

